# Money well spent



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Took my wife sat Did well Found 770 small ones everything out in the great wide open..........Think she is tired of the blind fold.............THERESAFUNGASAMONGUS!!!!!! outa money cant buy no more..Fall city next..


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

can text u some aint smartenuff to downloaden on here..


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

No biggie, you hunting the border?


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes .


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

Found 900 yesterday out by gretna on the platte river going good two patches held 150+ each !! Going back to get more gonna fill my truck bed today !!!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol no way.


----------



## hazuka (Apr 9, 2014)

Both lying.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

They type exactly the same. I have seen pics of finds north of here even though but no 900 shroom hauls lol


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

Woo hoo in em again finding em all over by schram park half a bag or so already been out 30 min . Just lil 1" greys is all cant wait for them big yellers gonna fill the truck up at this rate . Big hauls


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Can you post a pic


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

I will when I get back home if I'm smartenuff to figure it out got to many to pic right now dont wanna miss any . Crazy little tthough but everywhere not even 2000yards off main highway rediculous how many are in here this year .


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

20 yards not 2000


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

I was out at Schram yesterday, only 10 minutes but didn't see anything. Have never had a whole lot of luck there but its close to work so I check it occasionally. Gonna try a new spot today for a little bit in the area.


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been out along the riverbeds in southeastern Nebraska and I'm not finding anything--not even little guys. I call BS.


----------



## violetbluefire (Apr 22, 2014)

Come on shroomgod, are u telling the truth or no?


----------



## violetbluefire (Apr 22, 2014)

Checked our spots in council bluffs. Nothing yet


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

Only found 200 ish at schram but picking like a crazy fool on our private land west of gretna found few descent yellows but nice greys same spots as yesterday must have missed some !!!  its on


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

lol this guy says ONLY found 200ish..


----------



## morel madman (Apr 22, 2014)

Been on both sides of the Platte, the Elkhorn at Two Rivers, and just back from Schram...NOTHING!!


----------



## hazuka (Apr 9, 2014)

He's full of shit. Trolling at the best


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep. I would believe someone finding a few but 200? Nah.


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Photobucket is so simple, a drugged monkey could post pics! You can move them from your phone to the app, copy &amp; paste! It's not hard. Buy a bottle of your favorite beverage, keep the receipt, circle the date &amp; post a pic with your 900 lil greys. Until then, I also call BS. I've hunted all my life &amp; consider myself a pretty decent shroomer. Until we receive a good soaker, you'll be lucky &amp; be out a long time before you have any of any color whatsoever! 
I wish for all to have a prosperous season, but for now,you may as well pop a cold one, sit back &amp; watch some hockey! They'll all be poppin' after we get some precip on Thursday!


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, everyone's finding them on 'our private land' too!


----------



## morelterminator (Apr 27, 2013)

Went out for a hour and found 51 by the Platte west of Omaha today. They are popin I'll have pics in a little bit


----------



## morelterminator (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope this works


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

It did! Nice little find. You give me hope! Pray for a good soaker this week &amp; we'll all be pickin' instead of huntin'! How were the ticks?


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Moralterminator, were those in sand or up in the trees? Nice little find. 

Seems to be too dry everywhere I've checked so far, but maybe the bigger issue is the ground has just been too cold.


----------



## morelterminator (Apr 27, 2013)

Ticks werent very bad used some deep woods off, we were about 50 yards away from the Platte in the trees. There were 4 or 5 others walking that had small bags to. We saw alot of very small ones we left behind. Good luck everybody hopefully this weekend gets better


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Like i said, you give me hope. The ground temps are good closer to the river because of the sandy soil. It warms faster. I just don't want to have more ticks than morels when I get home! 
Happy hunting to all!


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

im not sure if this thread is going off topic but im still wondering whats Money well spent.... Hmmm... also fungusamongus is a old friend of mine and your personally not him... fungusamongus is also a web site that sells organic shrooms... this is the second year that ive seen you post that shit...unless your affiliated with any of them, just run a banner in your sig and change your avatar too...hahaha... see you in the woods pal..and a hefty season to you....


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info, MT. Hopefully we'll get some of that rain tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## violetbluefire (Apr 22, 2014)

Found 21 lol in our spot near cb and omaha. VERY difficult to find but worth it. And the ticks are horrible! Good luck.
None bigger than 2 inches


----------



## hibs (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'm the usual PR guy for Deadbugdug, as he is not so smart with computers. I was occupied with a mission in Mozambique and was unable to load the pics for him.... so here you go, for those that thinks he was lying....


----------

